# Reclaimed 3/4" Baltic Birch Plywood



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

I have a big shipping crate made out of 3/4" Baltic Birch plywood. My company paid a fortune for it for a trade show in Australia. It's put together with screws so it would be really easy to take apart but there is lots of hole free wood. It's 9'10" Long 29" Wide and 25" High. It would be great to re-purpose or salvage for the plywood.

If anyone wan't it shoot me a PM


----------

